# How to straighten out aluminum shafts



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Got a few slightly bent aluminum arrows that I want to try fix.What method and type of tool is required to achieve best results?:darkbeer:


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

You will need an arrow straightener. Here is a link to the only one I could find in Lancasters. I am sure though if you check around you will be able to find one cheaper than this model
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...ption=1&keywords=arrow+straightener&x=43&y=13


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks:darkbeer:


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

gordon said:


> Got a few slightly bent aluminum arrows that I want to try fix.What method and type of tool is required to achieve best results?:darkbeer:


I have a high dollar arrow straightener I bought from a vendor at NFAA Nationals years ago. I have never been able to straighten aluminum arrows to a point that are satisfactory. I use it now only to find bent ones.

I would save my bent arrows for the steel deer target at the end of many 3-D events - "Just for fun"


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*By Hand*

If they are not too bent and not near the ends you can straighten them by hand pretty well and eye balling along the shaft to see the results.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I use one very much like the one in Spotshooter2's post. I find it very easy to use. 

Just because someone may not be able to make good use of it does not mean that others can't. It's actually pretty easy to get them down to 0.001" TIR.

Another useful feature is to determine which end to cut off full length shafts. Many will recommend cutting a little of each end of a shaft. I think it makes more sense to cut whichever end shows the most runout.


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

bbjavelina said:


> Just because someone may not be able to make good use of it does not mean that others can't. It's actually pretty easy to get them down to 0.001" TIR.


I guess I'm challenged - 
Really though, I think where the bend is plays a large part in whether or not you can straighten it out.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Aim 4 Gold*

Absolutely it matters where the bend is! Closer to the end makes it easier to staighten. If the bend is in the middle, you're likely to have to staighten in several places to get it straight.

Just an opinion, but I think a lot of people put the badmouth on AL shafts and have never even used them.


----------



## hidenhook (Sep 19, 2008)

*Why straighten shafts*

:wink:I have never understood why people try to straighten arrows that are bent, it seems to me that a new arrow would be straight and would be a safe bet for good flight. Also switching to carbon would be a unbendable decission. But keep doing what you feel is right for you, don't mind me.


----------

